# E. Texas Modelers Club



## muscogeemike (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone in the Tyler TX area we have a modelers club which meets at 2 pm the third Sat of the month at the HobbyTown store in Tyler.

We welcome new members (its free) if you want details PM me.


----------

